# Aghh! Termites in the Shop!



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Been working on a partition wall in the standalone shop building that will divide the actual woodworking space from lawnmower storage, lumber racks and other miscellaneous 'very important stuff.' (re: [email protected]) 

The building is a framed structure built on a proper footing. Inside floor is poured concrete with cutlines, as is usual practice here. The perimeter was treated for termites two years ago; they've now found the cutlines. One plate for the partition wall, I placed over one of the lines:










And the pine was found to be very tasty indeed:










Fortunately I caught the activity quickly and another return treatment was done within a couple days of the find. But AGHHH! And now I'll be using a masonry filler product throughout the building to prevent the seams from being insect superhighways again…


----------



## Bill615 (Aug 2, 2011)

Once you have them, they can be very difficult to get rid of. My grandmother in northern IL had to have her home treated a couple of times. The bait traps around the perimeter are kind of expensive, but seem to be doing the job for a few years now.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty,
Wondered where you've been. Hate to here about the termites and that is pretty aggressive damage in that picture. If it makes you feel any better, and it probably won't, termites are almost a fact of life here in the clay sodden, humid south. I am in my fourth house and I have had termite damage in every one except this one. Just jinxed myself there! All have been under termite contract the entire time. Funny, how none of the pest control firms will pay for any damage that occurs while under contract.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Speaking of partitions. Ive got a shed out back that houses the yard tools (thank goodnes) but I plan a putting up a partial partition wall in the garage between the one bay shop and the ever shrinking two bay garage. One side will be parking for the jointer, sheet good storage and probably a wood rack. The garage side is for bicycles. In my opinion bicycles consume more room than anything else.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Use pressure treated for floor and ground contact this will help a lot. We get them bad here to.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

They say you never get rid of termites, just chase them to your neighbor's place. The shop is next to my house, so I guess I'm hosed…

Scott - Nasty ole' work has really gotten in the way of shop activity. That, and the start of soccer season. Picking up this partition project so I can effectively heat my workspace and get out there over the coming winter to do "stuff," you know?

Thought about you a couple of times as I've seen #4 1/2s come up for sale. Have you picked one up yet? The saw still on order? I did see your last project post - a doll bed for your daughter, I believe - it was nicely done!

Gregn - Yep, pressure treated is what I should have done you're right. Just never thought I'd need it, none was on hand, etc. There's about 15' of sill remaining to be put down and it'll be treated for sure.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Understand about the work thing. I took a test yesterday for extra certification at work. It has been 4 years in the making and the written test was the last step. This has consumed me for the last to months. Put it this way, I started a bench hook and shooting board pair about six weeks ago and they still sit there unfinished. So, I am ready to get back at it. I have still manage to buy a few tools though.

The saw is still on order. In fact, I haven't even heard that it is in production yet.

Haven't picked up a 4 1/2 yet. Where have you seen them for sale? I haven't been mesmerized by eBay lately. I went to HUGE flea market in Virgina a few weeks ago and bought…

Type 13 #3
millers falls 10" brace 
2 stanley spoke shaves
Blue grass Draw knife
Lufkin 24" folding rule
An a. Smith - london Bullnose plane
Cool old Irwin screwdriver

I need to take a pic a write a post on these
Pexto 10" divider


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Seriously start checking out www.brasscityrecords.com for vintage tools of your dreams. Walt is one heck of a guy to deal with, guarantees his stuff, and between him and Patrick Leach I've gotten pretty much all of my users. Walt updates his offerings each Monday; get on Leach's tool list and you'll learn a bunch, seriously, even if you don't buy. It's once a month. Can't speak highly enough on those two gentlemen.

What you've got listed above looks like great stuff! Type 13s are really my favorites. I'm in a minority, mostly, but the combination of high knob / straight base, SW blade and Stanley-marked lever cap seals the deal for me. Having a decal, of course, is even better.  You'll love it. All those tools help fill out a great set; don't need multiples of any of 'em, except the dividers, to be in business.

Good luck on the certification results!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd use a masonry caulking (silicone) for those cuts. Flexibility is key since any rigid filler will eventually crack and leave nice tunnels….


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh bummer Smitty. We get them bad here. My house had them and was treated and so far we're good. I'd started a shop floor thread a while back and people said wood was the way to go. While I'd love a wood floor in the shop, I'm really concerned about finding something like in your pictures in my nice floors.

Fwiw, they don't seem to like cedar if that's an option for you.

Also I have a friend who swears by using caulk to adhere aluminum flashing under all wood touching the slab. It's worked for him but hard to know if it's the flashing or good luck that's in play.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Also I have a friend who swears by using caulk to adhere aluminum flashing under all wood touching the slab. It s worked for him but hard to know if it s the flashing or good luck that s in play.
> 
> - onoitsmatt


Termite barrier, yes. Copper flashing (super thin) used to be used that way, now it's aluminium flashing.

Good news is, no sign of the critters for several years!


----------

